# Cups 1.4.1 doesn't recognize my usb printer

## piponazo

Hi! I have a little (or big, depending on how you look) problem to connect my usb printer to my systen with Gentoo. The printer is a Brother MFC-240C and the version of cups is 1.4.1 (after a whole update of my system including the last version of gnome 2.2 :Cool: . In this system I've never configured the printer, but my principal computer is damaged and I need to print some documents in following days. 

I'm going to detail my problem. When I access to cups admin control and try to add my printer clicking on "Add printer", the usb protocol is not shown. I've read in other post that disabling the usblp module from the kernel the problem disappear, but in my case it doesn't occur. 

Does anyone have the same problem? Could anyone help me?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

You need to disable the usblp module and restart the printer detection in Cups.

If your printer is also a scanner, sane needs it, so you have to mask >=cups-1.4

Please search in the forum  :Wink: 

----------

## ziggysquatch

I believe it was said that usblp was disabled already and it didn't work.  I have the same problem and I ended up masking cups 1.4.1 and hplip of newer versions (my issue is with an HP printer so my issue may be different).

I hope you find the cure!

----------

## piponazo

XavierMiller, I always read the forum before posting and in this case I didn't found other thread with this specific issue. And how ziggysquatch says, I mentioned in the first post that I used the trick of disable the usblp module without success. I finally take the easy way as ziggysquatch, downgrading my version of cups.

----------

## xaviermiller

Yep, Cups 1.4 is a nightmare... and no public message  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *piponazo wrote:*   

> Hi! I have a little (or big, depending on how you look) problem to connect my usb printer to my systen with Gentoo. The printer is a Brother MFC-240C and the version of cups is 1.4.1 (after a whole update of my system including the last version of gnome 2.2. In this system I've never configured the printer, but my principal computer is damaged and I need to print some documents in following days. 
> 
> I'm going to detail my problem. When I access to cups admin control and try to add my printer clicking on "Add printer", the usb protocol is not shown. I've read in other post that disabling the usblp module from the kernel the problem disappear, but in my case it doesn't occur. 
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem? Could anyone help me?
> ...

 

I got a HL-5240 and a MFC-6490CW working with cups 1.4.1

you need to make sure that the usblp module or option isn't selected in the kernel at all so that it never will be loaded and can interfere with cups   :Idea: 

the line in the kernel-config should read:

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

 

make sure you update udev to latest version in (portage) tree so that permissions are fixed when the printer is added (don't forget etc-update !)

after all that you might need to disconnect the usb-cable, re-connect it and re-add the printer at cups administration, too   :Idea: 

----------

## baaann

Having disabled the usblp module my printer worked but monitoring the ink cartridges via ink / libinklevel failed as it required the module.

I contacted the developer of libinklevel and he sent back the following

 *Quote:*   

> A loaded usblp.ko module is a necessity for the operation of
> 
>         libinklevel. 
> 
>         There are two options:
> ...

 

which I have added to the following bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *baaann wrote:*   

> Having disabled the usblp module my printer worked but monitoring the ink cartridges via ink / libinklevel failed as it required the module.
> 
> I contacted the developer of libinklevel and he sent back the following
> 
>  *Quote:*   A loaded usblp.ko module is a necessity for the operation of
> ...

 

good to know

thanks !   :Smile: 

----------

